# Angel Eyes



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Have not posted in a while but feel compelled to share. My white/cream hav has had the worst tear staining every (since birth). At his very first vet check (approx 10wks old) the vet was not keen on giving him Angel Eyes as it contained an ?antibiotic and he was so little. So, we tried other things, daily wiping/washing, whitening shampoos etc.... nothing worked. At his 1 year apt again I asked if it was OK to use Angel Eyes-the vet said yes this time. It has worked WONDERS!!!! In one month I see a HUGE difference (wish I had before and after pics). I will continue to use it daily for a few more weeks but will then probably taper and use sporadically but just wanted to let you know since there are so many threads on tear staining, and this stuff works! I know how common a problem it is with our sweet dogs. It is expensive but I'm willing to pay for something if it does what it claims. Mozart does like the taste and has not side effects at all. I am thrilled with the results. It does say on the package to check with your vet first so please do that but if you get the go ahead say good bye to those ugly tear stains.

Kelly (and Mozart)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kelly, I'm so glad you found something that worked for you. I know how much we all hate those tear stains!


----------

